# Oh Sweet Cheesus and eggs!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

Load number two of the Holiday cheese. This time 10 pounds. 5 pounds Tillamook medium Cheddar. 5 pounds Colby. I have been buying the cheese this year at Cash & Carry, average price has been $12 per 5# brick, or $2.40/#.  Just a we bit better than the grocery store. I hate to waste grate space so for good measure I threw in some peeled hard boiled eggs! Ran the 12"tube in the uds with apple pellets.












10422379954_c9a90ae643_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​











10422381314_9f28a6d04c_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​Snacked on some leftover tri tip while I waited!​ ​











10422414426_b565fa995e_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​I half the bricks then quarter the halves. I have been getting a bit of moisture in the uds, Hence the steamy look to the TBS. I may pre-heat the drum a bit from now on and see if that helps. Or just go back to using the GOSM for cold smoking.​ ​











10422691336_0bb913d336_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​Oh Cheesus how we love you!!!​ ​











10422838663_90360a7e6b_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013


















10422671964_7528b28c05_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​











10422690244_47c65ff118_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​



 ​ ​Let's not forget about the eggs!​ ​ ​











10422697185_cc4611e61a_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​Might as well make lunch!​ ​











10422726836_5b5106ba12_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​I used my standard method for making the eggs. Place in cold water, over high heat bring to rapid boil. Boil for 5 minutes. Remove from heat cover pot and let stand for 25 minutes. Shock in cold water. Nice creamy yellow yolks every time!​ ​











10422734395_dbe07943cc_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​Decisions Decisions Decisions. West Coast Hellman's or Trader Joe's Wasabi Mayo???​ ​











10422735916_30674161ac_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​Wasabi it is! Spied some cabbage in the fridge and decided that it would pair well with the wasabi mayo and  the smoked eggs.​ ​











10422743855_56308bf09f_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Oct 23, 2013





 ​Let me tell you, on some 9 grain bread, this egg salad was fantastic!!! The cabbage and the smoke went really well with the wasabi mayo!​ ​ENJOY!!!!​ ​


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks Great!!! Wish I could find those big blocks of Tillamook around here!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 23, 2013)

Yummmmm.......that all looks wonderful as expected!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Looks Great!!! Wish I could find those big blocks of Tillamook around here!


Normally I get mine from Costco. It's not with the rest of the cheese, at my store they hide it with the eggs, milk, etc. However Costco's price has gone up on it, $16 for the 5# brick. All of the smaller loafs have gone up this year too. Last year I paid $7.99 for the 2# loafs, now they are all $9.99, with the extra sharp and premium aged Tillamook all at $12.9-$16.99!!!

I did notice the other day that you can order cheese direct from Tillamook. Not sure what kind of prices. I see that they are also on Amazon.

So far I don't have any complaints with the First Street Cheese. I used their sharp, and pepper jack, and now the colby jack. I sampled a piece of each and it all tasted fine.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Yummmmm.......that all looks wonderful as expected!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat!!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice looking lunch DS. Nice job on the cheeses.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Nice looking lunch DS. Nice job on the cheeses.


Thanks Foam! It was a tasty Sandwee!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 23, 2013)

I just checked Tillamook's website.....2lb loaf - $16.00....hahahahahaha I don't think so!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 23, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I just checked Tillamook's website.....2lb loaf - $16.00....hahahahahaha I don't think so!


Not even if it was custom smoked in the US North West by a master craftsman?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I just checked Tillamook's website.....2lb loaf - $16.00....hahahahahaha I don't think so!


Holy gold plated cheese blessed by the Pope!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice job on the cheese and that egg/cabbage sandwich looks amazing!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Nice job on the cheese and that egg/cabbage sandwich looks amazing!


Thanks Alesia. The flavors for the egg salad all worked really good. Next time I might add capers and some shredded carrot just for fun!


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey, Tillamook is not in Wisconsin. Must be some upstart cheese company....lol.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 23, 2013)

My mom grew up in Tillamook, in fact my folks both still live there. They tell me it's cheaper to buy the cheese where I live, than for them to buy it in town. I can usually get a 2 lb. brick for $5 on sale. And it's on sale a lot.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> My mom grew up in Tillamook, in fact my folks both still live there. They tell me it's cheaper to buy the cheese where I live, than for them to buy it in town. I can usually get a 2 lb. brick for $5 on sale. And it's on sale a lot.


A good friend of mine is the Coast Guard chief at Garibaldi and his wife always asks me to pick them up bricks! Course she also wants me to smoke it!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 23, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Hey, Tillamook is not in Wisconsin. Must be some upstart cheese company....lol.


They make cheese in Wisconsin?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 23, 2013)

Looking good ds. I'm sure you will please many.

 Received six pounds of English walnuts from a forum friend yesterday.  Just pulled a batch from the cold smoker.  Now to get my wife to put them on a fresh apple pie.

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Oct 23, 2013)

DS your killing me man,,,,,very nice


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2013)

Very nice DS.   Time for me to do more cheese.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Looking good ds. I'm sure you will please many.
> 
> Received six pounds of English walnuts from a forum friend yesterday.  Just pulled a batch from the cold smoker.  Now to get my wife to put them on a fresh apple pie.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom!

My wife surprised us with some baked honey crisp apples the other night, so good!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Very nice DS. Time for me to do more cheese.


Thanks Adam! We rarely run out at our house. Just cracked open some gouda we smoked months ago, so good!!


driedstick said:


> DS your killing me man,,,,,very nice


Thanks DS! This cheese would go great with the great looking snack sticks you make!


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 24, 2013)

this might be reduntant but Costco is always the same price on Tillamook. but Cash and Carry/ Smart and Final usually has five pound blocks for #13.00 and change quite often. they might only be a west coast thing but resteraunt suppy houses typically run less, watch their hot sheets. i just picked up 20LB of tillamook, Blue from costco and this week C&C has swiss on special so will get 10-20 of it and then load the smoker this week end.

tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oregon Smoker said:


> this might be reduntant but Costco is always the same price on Tillamook. but Cash and Carry/ Smart and Final usually has five pound blocks for #13.00 and change quite often. they might only be a west coast thing but resteraunt suppy houses typically run less, watch their hot sheets. i just picked up 20LB of tillamook, Blue from costco and this week C&C has swiss on special so will get 10-20 of it and then load the smoker this week end.
> 
> tom


Yep C&C is my go to spot for just about everything we smoke. The hot sheet specials do vary from store to store. Ours still has the Tillamook medium cheddar for $13 (not being advertised in the current hot sheet). Swiss is being advertised at $3.48/pound. Spare ribs $1.68.


----------



## chef willie (Oct 24, 2013)

Nice job Case. I've recently re-discovered my liking of egg salad and your idea of using some shredded cabbage in with it sounds delish and, of course, crunchy good. Will be giving that a whirl soon.....thx for the idea.....Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Nice job Case. I've recently re-discovered my liking of egg salad and your idea of using some shredded cabbage in with it sounds delish and, of course, crunchy good. Will be giving that a whirl soon.....thx for the idea.....Willie


Thanks Willie. I like to have a little crunchc in my egg salad and normally use celery, but was out of celery. The cabbage filled the crunch nicely and it really went well with the wasabi mayo.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Case,

Looks great!  Nice job with your pictures....you've got me craving smoked hardboiled eggs too!!  :biggrin:

How long did you end up smoking your cheese for?  I've got some Tillamook Vintage White I was going to smoke this weekend in preparation for making some homemade Smoked Pimento Cheese for family snacking over the Thanksgiving holiday.  Looking for some ideas on how long to go for.  We like using apple too.

Thanks!
Clarissa


----------



## webowabo (Oct 24, 2013)

I really need to try your egg method.. mine never come out right. .. 

And..
I love the close up photography on the cheeesus and eeeggggggs!


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 24, 2013)

with the harder cheeses (white or yellow)  from tillamook i generally go 4 hrs, we like a little heavyer flavor. when it is cooler out i have been known to go a little longer.

Tom


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 24, 2013)

Dirtsailor,

your right swiss is on sale , all my time in Medford now up here we miss the food 4 less, where i got my provalone rounds. as often i am in bend i always make a pass thru their cheese,,,something is always on sale and like a moth to a lightbulb i can't live with out it and theirs is sized to go right to the smoker...

tom


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 24, 2013)

Oregon Smoker said:


> with the harder cheeses (white or yellow)  from tillamook i generally go 4 hrs, we like a little heavyer flavor. when it is cooler out i have been known to go a little longer.
> Tom



Thank you for the info, OS!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Case,
> 
> Looks great!  Nice job with your pictures....you've got me craving smoked hardboiled eggs too!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Clarissa I typically go about 4 hours, using apple or peach pellets. It really needs to mellow after that so no nibbling!!! You're going to live that vintage white smoked it is great. Cut the loaf down if it's a two pounder, quarter lengthwise, 5 pounder half then quarter the halves. The kerrigold dublinger is really good smoked too, we don't give that away!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

webowabo said:


> I really need to try your egg method.. mine never come out right. ..
> 
> And..
> I love the close up photography on the cheeesus and eeeggggggs!



It's the best method I have found and was taught to me by a chicken egg farmer who used to go outbidding with me when I had my charter fishing boat. He always brought the best deviled eggs!


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 24, 2013)

Dublinger......now you have my undivided attention. have you tried the Yancy Horseradish Jack yet? i have some that will hit the smoker this week end, but a while until the update

tom


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Oct 24, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Clarissa I typically go about 4 hours, using apple or peach pellets. It really needs to mellow after that so no nibbling!!! You're going to live that vintage white smoked it is great. Cut the loaf down if it's a two pounder, quarter lengthwise, 5 pounder half then quarter the halves. The kerrigold dublinger is really good smoked too, we don't give that away!




Thank you, Case!   And I like the consensus between you and Oregon Smoker on this!

I smoked cheese a few times last winter after getting inspired by your Bacon Trifecta post, but I was never particularly happy with the result.  I'm looking forward to doing a better job this winter!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oregon Smoker said:


> :beercheer:
> 
> Dublinger......now you have my undivided attention. have you tried the Yancy Horseradish Jack yet? i have some that will hit the smoker this week end, but a while until the update
> 
> tom



Yes and it is quite tasty! We picked some up at grocery outlet our other cheap cheese store. There's a Havarty Dill that we get there too that is awesome with smoked salmon or loxs.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Thank you, Case!   And I like the consensus between you and Oregon Smoker on this!
> 
> I smoked cheese a few times last winter after getting inspired by your Bacon Trifecta post, but I was never particularly happy with the result.  I'm looking forward to doing a better job this winter!



Non problem Clarissa! I hope you like your results better this year. Prior to packaging let your cheese sit loosely covered for a few days, the package it and don't touch it for a couple weeks. I still think pepper jack is my most favorite smoked cheese!


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 24, 2013)

I love your Post...great job...cheese it what I like to do this time of year when it cools off along with the usual sausage pile..


----------



## hoity toit (Oct 24, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> I love your Post...great job...cheese it what I like to do this time of year when it cools off along with the usual sausage pile..


Something to cleanse the palate !!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hoity Toit said:


> I love your Post...great job...cheese it what I like to do this time of year when it cools off along with the usual sausage pile..:Looks-Great:



Thanks!!! The smoked cheese has been a mainstay for our holiday gifts. And of course we end up with some for ourselves!


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 25, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Thanks!!! The smoked cheese has been a mainstay for our holiday gifts. And of course we end up with some for ourselves!


ours as well!!! but.....isn't the reason for so much is the leftovers??? tis the begining of the holiday season

Tom


----------



## humdinger (Oct 25, 2013)

Dang Case! Your pics look like you were buried in a cheese avalanche! LOL nice job, though, looks good. Love the wasabi too!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 26, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Dang Case! Your pics look like you were buried in a cheese avalanche! LOL nice job, though, looks good. Love the wasabi too!



It's a Chavalance of Cheesus!!!!


----------

